# best type of clipper, Combs



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I am ready to buy some clippers. I would like to get some expert advice. I have been reading about Wahl and Andis,and Oster. I have read that the Oste's get to hot. I would love to hear your words of wisdom.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I am partial to my Andis. I have 3 different versions of theirs and love them. I also use their blades. They are quiet and don't get hot. They are also the most comfortable in your hand. I recently bought their newest cordless version. I am very happy with them, which I was not expecting to be. They are great. The charge lasts about an hour of continuous grooming. 

Good luck. If you have any questions I'll be glad to help.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you, 
Is there a book you would recommend? I was leaning toward the Andis.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

"I just recently got the book "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" on Amazon.com and LOVE it. I has wonderful photos and drawings and a great list of must haves when grooming your dog. I HIGHLY recommend this book!" Ladybug

This was recommended in another thread. I went to school to learn so I don't know of any personally. Also look in the "OMG It's so expensive at the groomer." There are alot of suggestions in there and some video links on youtube. I watched one and it was very informative.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer Laube clippers personally. I've got the Andis Ultra Edge and it hurts my hand because it's so heavy. It also heats up quickly when working on heavy coat and seems to not be powerful enough to get thru it easily. 

The Laube is more expensive, but professionally speaking, it's a better clipper.

ETA: For strictly poodle grooming the Kalstone book is great and if you want a little more info, the Notes from the Grooming table book is excellant. The instructions are so easy to understand and it has great drawings for reference. It also explains all the prep work a lot better IMPO, than the Kalstone book


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My Laubes are very light and easy to work with and barely gets warm. Mine is the speed feed. The only thing I can compare to are Wahl which I don't mind them for an all over trim with a comb - these get hot so I don't use these often.

When I was looking for comparisons not long ago I came here and then I took the info and went to amazon and ebay and read tons of reviews and looked at what clippers were really selling. I am a BIG amateur but wanted to be sure that I got at least good clippers for all 4 dogs. The bigger sellers were Oster, Andis and Laube. Now Andis so many like, and I am sure they are good but I have also read that they have a great marketing strategy versus the others so this really helps sell a brand too. They are a hot brand at the moment.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thank you both*

I will do some more research but those are great leads. I think I am going to like this site.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Laube Speed Feeds are FANTASTIC trimmers! I have used mine for nearly 4 years, EVERYDAY. Never a problem except to change the blades. I don't like the ceramic one tho, I prefer the steel. I can do small dog clips all over with their attachment combs (made for that trimmer), but for larger dogs, you would need a full sized clipper like the Laube Mini Micro or Lightening. The Speed Feed is my choice for doing feet and faces on all size dogs. I have a Mini Micro and a Lightening and can't groom without them. I have problems with CTS and the other clippers are far to heavy and awkward, making my pain flare up and causing fatigue.

For snap on combs, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Wahl Steel combs. They glide thru the coat like butter


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*clippers*

I was just going to start searching for the laube clipper . Thank you 
I will look for the speed feeds and the wahl steel combs. Great


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

blueglassspider said:


> I was just going to start searching for the laube clipper . Thank you
> I will look for the speed feeds and the wahl steel combs. Great


Maybe this will help

kimlaubeco.com


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

For about $130 you can a very decent clipper that will provide a couple years service. I usually order from www.petedge.com. They usually come with a 10 blade. I prefer Wahl KM 2 and get an extra Wahl #9 blade....excellent for using under a set of Wahl Stainless Steel Snap-on Combs. For the best feet get the Wahl cordless rechargable Chromado OR Bravura. Good equipment more than pays for itself. Keep you blades sharp


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like my Wahl KM-2 clipper, and i LOVE my wahl arco for face/feet! I cant do face/feet without it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will have to get a set of Laube's and try them. I am an Oster girl. I have six sets. They are all I have ever used. I feel safe going with the pioneer. I have one set of two speeds and never use the higher speed because they heat up way too fast. I love my Osters, but do admit they can get pretty hot pretty quick. And if your hands are small, they are pretty big so may not be very comfortable for you.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Arreau, I also have the Laube Speed Feed clippers and I really, really like them for doing Lucy's FFT! It has an adjustable blade so no need to change blades for different lengths (but the downside is they can't be sharpened - you just need to buy another if it's not sharp anymore...) I also have a couple of other clippers and a couple of other trimmers, but I always reach for the Laube!


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*speed feed*

So then you said they can't be sharped you mean the blades or do you need to buy a whole new speed feed?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

No, you don't need to buy a whole new CLIPPER, just the blade that snaps onto the clipper - I haven't priced them yet, but I'm guessing they'll be around the $20 (less than $30 more than likely) Hope this helps!


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Great*

I think I have made up my mind to get the speed feed. I am such a novice. I am glad you clarified the sharping bit.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a note. I have no experience with the speed feed, but it sounds alot like the wahl arco. I can really only use it for face/feet, or for shaving my cat  unless i want a super short cut on Rileys body. I had to buy a "big" clipper with changeable blades to do longer body cuts. I wont give up my arco for anything, but it is not an "all around clipper".


----------



## LuckyPoodle (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a big fan of Andis clippers and basically Andis everything. My dog clippers are Andis and I just love them. They do a great job! All of my different blades are also Andis and my dryer is also Andis. I also have 2 horses, so my big heavy duty body clippers are of course Andis and my smaller trimmers are also Andis. You can't go wrong with Andis, they are great and I can't say enough good things about the Andis line.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I use the Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, which I only use for the body, with or without the Wahl Stainless Steel combs. I'm going to order a Wahl KM2 - tried one and love, love, love it! For FF&T it's the cordless Wahl Moser Arco, hands down. They don't get hot, they're easy to use, and do a beautiful job. Replacement blades are $18. 

I ordered the Laube Speed Feed, and it was a waste of money. Laube's customer service (hah) is pretty bad, according to several groomers I know, and is the general concensus on two groomer forums. The Wahl Arco is a much better clipper, IMO. I still have the first one I ordered back in 2003, and it works, and works great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am still using 2 sets of Osters I got for my salon in 1974 and they still work like a dream. That tells you something. And there are tons of places that service them and sharpen the blades. I think part of why I like the pioneer, is because of the service available, and their longevity.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

In my groom room, I use the andis agc super 2 and the wahl km2 as my workhorse clippers. Love, love, love them. 

For the trimmers, I have the laube speedfeed as well as the wahl arco and wahl bravura. Gotta try them all! LOL I rarely use the speedfeed (only use it on cats - didn't like it on dogs) and invariably reach for the bravura time and time again. The arco and bravura use the same blade. I just like the feel of the bravura in my hands.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Olie said:


> My Laubes are very light and easy to work with and barely gets warm. Mine is the speed feed. The only thing I can compare to are Wahl which I don't mind them for an all over trim with a comb - these get hot so I don't use these often.
> 
> When I was looking for comparisons not long ago I came here and then I took the info and went to amazon and ebay and read tons of reviews and looked at what clippers were really selling. I am a BIG amateur but wanted to be sure that I got at least good clippers for all 4 dogs. The bigger sellers were Oster, Andis and Laube. Now Andis so many like, and I am sure they are good but I have also read that they have a great marketing strategy versus the others so this really helps sell a brand too. They are a hot brand at the moment.


I love the Laube cordless clippers!! I woulnt dream of grooming without them. For heavier work I always use my Andis super 2speed. The clippers themselves never get hot-everyone always says they do, and I don't understand it- but the blades do heat up fairly quickly so it's good to own two of each blade. If you can't afford two, switch areas on the dog to keep blades cycling out--for instance, I'll groom body coat until that blade heats up, then do the face or a foot or two, then go back and do body coat some more.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Is the Laube Speed Feed okay to use for the body...? (saying that I don't want to trim the body hair too short)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

meehkim said:


> Is the Laube Speed Feed okay to use for the body...? (saying that I don't want to trim the body hair too short)


You can, I have on Olie but on Suri I used my Wahl because it plugs in. Doing an all over on a standard will run the power down. Even though the batteries do last a good while I still noticed a loss in the power. If you are using on a mini and for home use only - they would be fine. BYW, I got mine off amazon for $99.00 WITH shipping.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Olie said:


> You can, I have on Olie but on Suri I used my Wahl because it plugs in. Doing an all over on a standard will run the power down. Even though the batteries do last a good while I still noticed a loss in the power. If you are using on a mini and for home use only - they would be fine. BYW, I got mine off amazon for $99.00 WITH shipping.


Actually, the Laube comes with two batteries, and a battery can charge in an hour or two in the fast charge, so you could theoretically groom for quite awhile (which i've done). The longest guide that comes with it is 12mm, which is fairly similar to a #3 blade in my experience. I don't think there are any longer guides that can be used with it.
I do use the speed feed for the whole groom on some dogs, but if your spoo has a very thick, dense coat you may run into trouble using the guide. Flash's coat is so thick I can barely get a 3 blade through it, let alone a plastic guide.
I recommend the Speed Feed for all detail work and some body clipping, but it's a goo idea to pick up a set of heavy duty clippers to complement. I have occasionally seen them used, that might be a good way to go to keep the cost down.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Speed Feed*

I order the speed feed to day . Thank you for all the knowledge everyone shared. I think I am going to get the Andis for the large clipper. That will be next paycheck.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

blueglassspider said:


> I order the speed feed to day . Thank you for all the knowledge everyone shared. I think I am going to get the Andis for the large clipper. That will be next paycheck.


Well, best of luck, and let us all see photos of your work when you get started.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I have Andis AGC 2 speed clipper it is light and comfy.

It gets hot after use for a long time. 
But nothing bad.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*so I looked on line*

I was able find a groomer that only does poodles. It is the same price I paid for petsmart. Plus for the same cost they will do a trim, clip toe nails. and empty the adrenal glands. I am not going to have her trimmed today just a bath and brush. I want to see the shop and get to know the groomer.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

blueglassspider said:


> I was able find a groomer that only does poodles. It is the same price I paid for petsmart. Plus for the same cost they will do a trim, clip toe nails. and empty the adrenal glands. I am not going to have her trimmed today just a bath and brush. I want to see the shop and get to know the groomer.


Do they do that surgically??  I think you meant anal glands, eh?? Good luck with your groomer visit - hoping you find one you love


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear blueglassspider....I think a that a bath, brush and blow-out is one of the best ways to judge a groomers work. I wish everyone would do that. Usually they try a new groomer after the last one hacked the dog up, then they wait 4 months for the hair to grow....in the meantime it gets all matted again. I think 90% of my clients should get a bath, bath, groom. If they would come every 4 weeks for a bath only on the poodles, bichons etc. and then get a full haircut on the 3rd month. That's how I do my own dogs at home....but they get bathed every other week


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Omg*

I am a nurse. You think I would know the difference LOL. I hope I find a groomer we both love as well. I plan to do the trimming and work my way up to full clip. I have a lot to learn and Zina and I are taking it slowly. In the meantime I need a groomer. I thank you all again for all the advice. I am sure I having many question yet to come. Zina and I are off to the groomers.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Zina*

Zina gets a bath every other week. Since I don't have all the equipment yet I have found a "do the bath yourself places"that we like. It is easier to use there dryer and I have her on the table. So much easier to brush her on the table.How do you post pictures in this area?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats great! I personally do not want my groomer expressing the Anal glands  when he is groomed. I believe that they shouldnt be expressed unless they are actually having problems. It can cause dogs to be dependent on it. Just my 0.02$.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

blueglassspider said:


> How do you post pictures in this area?


There are a couple of ways to do pictures... the easiest is that when you're typing your post (you have to be in "advanced" view, not "quick reply"... if you're in quick reply, click the button at the bottom of the post box to go advanced) scroll down to the additional options section of the post - and click on manage attachments. You can then browse your computer and upload whatever pictures you want... The pictures will appear as thumbnails that can be clicked to make them larger...

The other way is if you store your pictures on a photo hosting site like Photobucket, you can copy the IMG link and past it directly into your post and then the picture will show up larger with no clicking...

Hope this helps!!  WE LIKE PICTURES!! :lol:


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Zina bath and brush*

Zina's bath and brush went great! This groomer seems to really know what she is doing.She was less then petsmart!!! Check out her pictures


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

YAY!!! PICTURES!!! And a great groom, to boot! Zina looks like she knows she's HOT!


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*Zina's bath and brush*

I am so glad I listen to you guys. I would have never look up this wonderful groomer.I got the feeling from her that she really cares about the dogs she takes care of. She took the pictures for me and sent them to my e-mail. It is a bit out of the way but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

what a NICE groom!!! You did good finding her  

YOUR BABY LOOKS MAWWWW-VA-LUS!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

She looks wonderful! And more importantly, she looks happy! You can tell she's just as proud as can be of her new haircut (and her new groomer!). You're lucky to have found her.


----------



## blueglassspider (Feb 15, 2010)

*thank you*

she knows she looks good too!


----------

